# best hunting sidearm?



## tootalldavid (Aug 7, 2012)

I recently began hunting feral hogs and would feel much better if I had a sidearem to carry with me along with my rifle for both protection and as a finishing weapon. I am looking at used firearms as I am working with a maximum budget of about $350 and also I could care less about looks. What is the minimum caliber necessary for 10-15 yard finishing headshot? These animals weigh between 100 and 400lbs and I would give myself a 9.5 on accuracy. What is the cheapest reliable brandname (I don't want a mis-firing piece of junk)? Revolver (definately a double action) or semi-auto? I know a bit about rifles but am new to buying handguns so specific models would be lovely. Also please none of the people on here saying "a proper shot with a 22. can take down anything". I know that it can but I dont like the idea that improper shot placemant will cause me to have to shoot it 5-6 times inhumanely. Thanks! P.S I am specifically curious about hi-point firearms. from what I understand they are cheap and reliable? any info from people who either OWN, HAVE OWNED, OR HAVE FIRED THEM.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

.357 mag revolver, 6-8inch barrel.... good enough for elmer keith, more than good enough for me


----------



## SonnyMorales (Jul 26, 2012)

Honestly for what you are looking for, I think a Hi Point would work. They are inexpensive and will get the job done. Plus the lifetime no questions asked warranty, made in the USA, and made pretty solid i may add.. 

If you are looking for an inexpensive sidearm than I think those are a good option.. Not the best looking gun or the lightest, but will get the job done.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

For a "10-15 yard finishing headshot," a .357 magnum or a .45ACP loaded with hardcast lead or FMJ should work fine, and you should be able to find something used in your price range.

I carry a 10mm Glock G20 when walking around in hog areas, because it has 16 rounds of .41 magnum power (almost), but you likely wouldn't find a used one, and a new one is about $600. 10mm is also available in a pretty good CZ-75 clone, the EAA, and you might latch onto one of them in the $450 range.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

The 357 is a good round,but you're playing with some big stuff in the mix.You can find a used Ruger Blackhawk reasonable.Yea it's SA,but these will take a diet of 180gr slugs to dump someone's butt.Stay Ruger if you want a DA because Smith and Colt don't handle lots of full power ammo.I would find an old 45LC Blackhawk,odd caliber but it can be found real reasonable to cheap.It isn't a 10 or more,but a slow charge of powder under a heavy bullet in one of them will definately define the term lifespan.The rounds aren't cheap if you can't reload them,but big pigs on a mission need to drop fast.

Where I am,a 400 pounder is big,but still fast and ornery like Grandpa.I like a big hit over thowing a fast volley of weaker rounds,you can pull 2 heavies off in a SA before you do 3 in a DA.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i'd go for the 45acp or the 44mag
depending on what critters you may come up against


----------

